# Titanium and scratches



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, I am working on my litespeed vortex (05). It has some scratches on the downtube. Any advice on how to remove them (safely!) ? 
I'd also like to replace the existing decals with newer ones, emailed litespeed many times but no responses at all. Are they still alive?

Thanks, G


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Try calling Litespeed instead of emailing.

For the scratches use a green scotch pad.


----------



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> Try calling Litespeed instead of emailing.


Humm... I am in Italy: long distance call ! Anyway I will give it a try. Hope they are answering the phone..



> For the scratches use a green scotch pad.


Are you sure it won't scratch the surface more?
Should I use it on wet or dry surface?

Thanks, G


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

gipogipo said:


> Humm... I am in Italy: long distance call ! Anyway I will give it a try. Hope they are answering the phone..
> 
> 
> Are you sure it won't scratch the surface more?
> ...


It will not scratch it more. Use it dry and go with the grain the tube which is usually around the circumference not the length.. It will appear brighter for a day or two and then blend in. You won't scratch it more. 

If you call Monday to Friday they will answer Eastern timezone. You could always try the closest Italian Litespeed dealer. Litespeed does not archive decals so you will probably have to use the last year they made the Vortex which I believe was 2007.


----------



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much!
Tomorrow I'm calling!

Bye G


----------

